#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματική αστική ευθύνη - Ένας κίνδυνος που ασφαλίζεται

## Κουτίνας

*Τα λάθη και οι παραλείψεις είναι ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες, που μπορούν να ζημιώσουν. Ευτυχώς όμως ασφαλίζονται ...* 
Πάντα πίστευα στην ανάγκη για ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης. Ίσως γιατί από πολύ νωρίς τόσο στην προσωπική μου ζωή όσο και στην επαγγελματική μου πορεία χρειάσθηκε να αντιμετωπίσω θέματα ευθύνης και να συνειδητοποιήσω το πραγματικό νόημα της. Αλλά και επίσης διαπιστώνοντας πως σε όλες τις ώριμες αγορές των χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης δεν υπάρχει Επαγγελματίας που να μην είναι καλυμμένος για την ευθύνη του. Πως δεν υπάρχει Επιχείρηση που προσφέρει υπηρεσίες, που κατασκευάζει έργα, που παράγει ή εμπορεύεται προϊόντα που να μην φροντίζει να έχει επαρκή ασφαλιστική κάλυψη Αστικής Ευθύνης για τις ζημιές που μπορεί να προκαλέσει.
Βασικό πάντως παραμένει το γεγονός πως ο σύγχρονος επαγγελματίας που διαθέτει τα απαραίτητα εχέγγυα και προσφέρει υπηρεσίες, θα πρέπει ως τεκμήριο της αξιοπιστίας του έναντι των πελατών του, να διαθέτει και ασφαλιστική κάλυψη. Παράλληλα, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει πως μια τέτοια ασφάλιση είναι και ένα άριστο μέσο νομικής προστασίας για τις περιπτώσεις που εγείρονται αξιώσεις εις βάρος του, ή ακόμη κι όταν άδικα κατηγορείται για πιθανό λάθος ή παράλειψη του.
Κι αν μέχρι σήμερα στη Χώρα μας δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί ακόμη αυτό που λέμε «ασφαλιστική συνείδηση» και φαίνεται να υπάρχει μια ιδιότυπη ασυλία στα θέματα αναζήτησης ευθυνών, αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα αναγκαστούμε να προσαρμοστούμε στα διεθνή πρότυπα, που οι Οδηγίες της ΕΕ σταδιακά θα επιβάλουν στο κοινωνικοοικονομικό μας σύστημα. Οι ενιαίοι κανόνες ανταγωνισμού και προστασίας των Πολιτών της Ευρωπαϊκής Οικογένειας, αναγκαστικά θα εισάγουν νέα ήθη και αρχές που θα πρέπει να ενστερνισθούμε αφού θα θέλουμε να υπάρχουμε ως δημιουργικά κύτταρα στις μελλοντικές εξελίξεις της ευρύτερης κοινωνίας που ζούμε.  

*Τα λάθη είναι ανθρώπινα. Ναι, αλλά πώς;* 
*Τα σφάλματα δεν συμβαίνουν, προκαλούνται. Και είναι καλό να ξέρουμε πώς, για να τα αποφεύγουμε όσο είναι δυνατόν.* 
Είναι γεγονός ότι ο Αρχιτέκτονας, ο Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, ο Μηχανολόγος, ο Ηλεκτρολόγος, ο Εργολάβος Κατασκευαστής και όσοι συμμετέχουν στην κατασκευή αναλαμβάνουν αυξημένες ευθύνες. Ωστόσο, παρά τα μέτρα και τις μεθόδους πρόληψης για την αποφυγή σφαλμάτων, είναι φανερό ότι οι ζημίες και οι αστοχίες δεν πρόκειται να εκλείψουν. Λάθος αποφάσεις, προβληματική επικοινωνία, έλλειψη ομαδικού πνεύματος, χαλαρή επίβλεψη, είναι σίγουροι δρόμοι προς την αστοχία. Συνήθως, χωρίς πολλή σκέψη, η αστοχία αποδίδεται σε «κακούς» μηχανικούς. Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και τα λάθη δεν οφείλονται σε αδιαφορία, σε άγνοια ή σε περιφρόνηση των κανόνων.
Μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι πολλές φορές προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε λάθος πρόβλημα. Ή σπεύδουμε να εφαρμόσουμε γνωστές και «δοκιμασμένες» λύσεις αποκλείοντας νέες, εναλλακτικές προσεγγίσεις. Ιδιαίτερα όταν οι παράμετροι που πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη είναι αυξημένες και απαιτείται μία εντελώς καινοτομική προσέγγιση, οι «ομοιότητες» με προηγούμενες κατασκευές είναι «εμφανείς». Η θεώρηση του κινδύνου έχει ένα υποκειμενικό - ποιοτικό σκέλος που σχετίζεται με τη συνολική μελέτη και ένα αντικειμενικό - ποσοτικό σκέλος που έχει να κάνει με τους υπολογισμούς.
Δεν είναι τυχαία η ανάγκη για πραγματικό έλεγχο των μελετών και για ουσιαστική επίβλεψη προκειμένου να διασφαλίζεται η ποιότητα μιας κατασκευής. Ωστόσο, τα λάθη συμβαίνουν λόγω συγκεκριμένης στάσης και αντίληψης.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
Η Αμφισβήτηση: «ΣΆ αυτή την περίπτωση οι κανόνες δεν έχουν εφαρμογή».Η Αυτοπεποίθηση: «Εγώ έχω τους δικούς μου κανόνες και δεν έχω πέσει ποτέ έξω».Η Πίεση-Βιασύνη : «Γρήγορα! γρήγορα! να τελειώνουμε:»Η Σιγουριά: «Λάθη κάνουν μόνο οι βλάκες, οι άσχετοι, και οι άπειροι».Η Εξοικείωση : «Τι να μελετήσουμε; Το έχουμε κάνει τόσες φορές και το ξέρουμε».
Και βέβαια, ανθρώπινα χαρακτηριστικά όπως η προσωπικότητα, η ικανότητα αντίληψης και αποτελεσματικότητα παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο. Όπως και η κούραση, η παραπλάνηση, η διάσπαση της προσοχής, η λάθος εντύπωση. Και τελικά το αξιοσημείωτο είναι οι άνθρωποι' που κάνουν τα λάθη, έχουν επινοήσει οι ίδιοι τις διαδικασίες να προστατεύονται από τις ζημιογόνες συνέπειες τους. Όπως, για παράδειγμα, την Ασφάλιση.

*Ασφάλιση, γιατί;* 
Συμβάντα για τα οποία ο ασφαλισμένος καθίσταται ενήμερος τα γνωστοποιεί αμέσως στους Ασφαλιστές, οι οποίοι οφείλουν να δραστηριοποιούνται άμεσα, παρέχοντας καταρχήν νομική προστασία στον Ασφαλισμένο. Εφόσον προκύπτει υπαιτιότητα του Ασφαλισμένου, το έμπειρο δικηγορικό γραφείο που θα ορισθεί για να χειρισθεί την υπόθεση, ενδεχόμενα με τη συνδρομή τεχνικού πραγματογνώμονα, τεκμηριώνει την αποζημίωση. Τα οφέλη του Ασφαλισμένου ο οποίος απλώς συνδράμει στο έργο των διαχειριστών της εις βάρος του αξίωσης, είναι προφανή αφού ο ίδιος απρόσκοπτα και χωρίς άγχος μπορεί να συνεχίζει τη δραστηριότητα του!

*Ευρωπαϊκή Εβδομάδα Ποιότητας 10 -16/11/08* 
Η Ευρωπαϊκή Εβδομάδα Ποιότητας που έγινε, για 14η συνεχή χρονιά, με πρωτοβουλία της ΕΕΔΕ ως εκπροσώπου της EOQ (European Organization for Quality) και υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης. Η Ευρωπαϊκή εβδομάδα ποιότητας πλαισιώθηκε από μια σειρά εκδηλώσεων και διαλέξεων που είχαν ως κεντρικό θέμα “Quality is Back - No Quality, No Business”. Δηλαδή, η Ποιότητα επανέρχεται δριμύτερη ως μονόδρομος για την επιχειρηματικότητα! Οι βασικές ενότητες των εκδηλώσεων ήταν: - Η συμβολή της Διαπίστευσης στην ευημερία των πολιτών και στην ανταγωνιστικότητα των επιχειρήσεων. - Η διαχείριση κρίσεων στον τομέα των τροφίμων. -Υγιεινή & Ασφάλεια Εργασίας. Τέλος, στην κεντρική εκδήλωση που έγινε στην Αίγλη Ζαππείου, έγινε η απονομή Βραβείου στον "Έλληνα Quality Leader of the Year”.
Κρίνεται σκόπιμο να επισημανθεί πως όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελούν στοιχείο των αλλαγών που συντελούνται. Με δεδομένη πλέον την Ποιότητα, σύντομα θα εισβάλλει στην Ελλάδα και η Ασφάλιση Αστικής Ευθύνης ως αναγκαίο “εργαλείο” επιβίωσης στο σύγχρονο επαγγελματικό - επιχειρηματικό περιβάλλον. Είναι απόλυτη ανάγκη η υιοθέτηση της επαγγελματικής ασφάλισης.
Ίσως, ένα από τα θέματα της επόμενης Ευρωπαϊκής Ημερίδας Ποιότητας να είναι “*No* *Professional* *Liability* *Insurance,* *No* *Business*”. Δηλαδή, *δεν θα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει επαγγελματίας - επιχείρηση χωρίς την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της Αστικής Ευθύνης!*

*Η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα* 
Η ελληνική νομοθεσία στις βασικές τις διατάξεις είναι καθΆ όλα σύγχρονη. Επιπλέον, με τις διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές Οδηγίες που συνεχώς ενσωματώνονται σε αυτή, εκσυγχρονίζεται πλήρως στα διάφορα κοινωνικού και οικονομικού περιεχομένου θέματα που αφορούν την προστασία των εργαζομένων, των καταναλωτών και του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος. Τυχόν κενά που ενδεχόμενα προκύπτουν στην πράξη, λόγω έλλειψης πρακτικής εμπειρίας, κάλλιστα μπορούν να καλύπτονται από τη διαθέσιμη πλούσια νομολογία των προηγμένων χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Επομένως, μπορούμε να πούμε πως το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο και οι κανόνες δικαίου υπάρχουν.
Όμως, το μεγάλο ζητούμενο στη χώρα μας είναι η ορθή εφαρμογή των νόμων και ο σεβασμός των κανόνων δεοντολογίας. Εδώ, είναι γνωστό πως «πάσχουμε». Δεν είναι λογικό και δίκαιο, συνειδητά να αγνοούμε ή να περιφρονούμε τους νόμους, να αντιδρούμε σε κάθε τάση εκσυγχρονισμού “οχυρούμενοι” πίσω από τις αδυναμίες της δημόσιας διοίκησης στο να επιβάλλει και να ελέγξει την εφαρμογή των νόμων. Παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές, επιδρούν αρνητικά στην ανταγωνιστικότητα και υπονομεύουν τη βιωσιμότητα του ίδιου του Επαγγελματία και της Επιχείρησης. Επιπλέον μας εκθέτουν ως χώρα στα μάτια των πολιτών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στην οποία ανήκουμε ως ισότιμα μέλη.
Η συνειδητή εφαρμογή θεσμικών αρχών και καταξιωμένων επαγγελματικών κανόνων, συνιστά κριτήριο ωριμότητας της πορείας μας στο σύγχρονο κοινωνικό και οικονομικό σύστημα της Ευρώπης. Η σχετική υστέρηση είναι ως ένα βαθμό λογική και δικαιολογημένη. Η συστηματική όμως άρνηση ή υπονόμευση των τάσεων εκσυγχρονισμού, συνιστά αρνητικό στοιχείο που μας εκθέτει. Κρίνεται σκόπιμο να επισημανθεί πως η πρόοδος και η εν γένει στάση μας στα θέματα Επαγγελματικής και Επιχειρηματικής Αστικής Ευθύνης αποτελεί ένα από τα αντικειμενικά «βαρόμετρα» της προόδου που επιτελείται.

*ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ ΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ - Αλλά μέχρι ποιο ποσό;* 
*Είναι εύλογο το ερώτημα αυτό όταν μιλάμε για την ασφάλιση Αστικής Ευθύνης.* 
Πολύ περισσότερο για την Ελλάδα και για τα νεώτερα μέλη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, όπου δεν υπάρχει ακόμη αναπτυγμένη ευαισθησία γύρω από τους επαγγελματικούς κινδύνους και κατάλληλη ασφαλιστική συνείδηση, το ερώτημα έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Καταρχήν, αναφερόμενοι στο θέμα της Αστικής Ευθύνης, θα πρέπει να μνημονεύσουμε τη θεμελιώδη αρχή του Αστικού Κώδικα σύμφωνα με την οποία "κάθε ενέργεια που ζημιώνει συνεπάγεται υποχρεωτικά την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης από τον υπαίτιο”.
Με δεδομένο πως η όποια δραστηριότητα μοιραία συνεπιφέρει ενέργειες που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν βλάβη, είναι προφανές πως θα πρέπει να εκτιμηθεί και να αποτιμηθεί η εκάστοτε πιθανή ζημιά. Πώς όμως μπορεί να κοστολογηθούν η ανθρώπινη ζωή, η ανικανότητα, η ψυχική οδύνη, οι σειριακές αξιώσεις για το ίδιο ζημιογόνο αίτιο, ή οι άμεσες και έμμεσες χρηματικές απώλειες που συνδέονται με Αστική Ευθύνη;
Το αντικείμενο μιας Μελέτης Επικινδυνότητας, είναι να αναλύσει τους επαγγελματικούς-επιχειρηματικούς κινδύνους και να προσεγγίσει το λογικό ύψος της πιθανής ζημιάς που θα μπορούσαν να προκαλέσουν. Είναι σκόπιμο να επισημανθεί ότι το ελάχιστο όριο ασφάλισης για κάλυψη αστικής ευθύνης, δεν προκύπτει από εφαρμογή μαθηματικών μοντέλων, αλλά κατά βάση στηρίζεται στην ευρύτερη πρακτική και στατιστική εμπειρία του διεθνοποιημένου θεσμού της Ασφάλισης.
Είναι συνάρτηση διαφόρων υποκειμενικών παραγόντων όπως: Το επίπεδο «ασφάλειας» που θέλει να αισθάνεται ο Ασφαλισμένος σε σχέση με τους κινδύνους που αναλαμβάνει, την εμπειρία και τις δυνατότητες της ασφαλιστικής αγοράς, την ακολουθούμενη διεθνή πρακτική στο συγκεκριμένο κλάδο ασφάλισης, την “ψυχολογία” της ευρύτερης αγοράς κ.λπ..
Πέρα από κάποιο ελάχιστο επίπεδο υποχρεωτικής ασφάλισης που μπορεί να επιβάλλεται θεσμικά, ο «χρυσός» πρακτικός κανόνας υπαγορεύει το εξής: «Αγόρασε όσο πιο μεγάλα όρια κάλυψης Αστικής Ευθύνης μπορείς προκειμένου να νοιώθεις ασφαλής και να είσαι σε θέση να πληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο κόστος». Σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση είναι προφανές ότι ο ρόλος ενός έμπειρου και αξιόπιστου Ασφαλιστικού Συμβούλου, μπορεί να είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος.

*ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ* 
*Τί θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε*
 Είναι σημαντικό ο Ασφαλισμένος να γνωρίζει και να ελέγχει κάποια “ψιλά γράμματα” ή “καταχρηστικές” Εξαιρέσεις που αναιρούν την ουσία της ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης. Επισημαίνονται παρακάτω κάποιοι όροι που είναι απαράδεκτοι σε ένα Ασφαλιστήριο Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης: - «η αποζημίωση καταβάλλεται μόνο κατόπιν τελεσίδικης δικαστικής απόφασης» Πώς μπορεί να θεωρείται ασφαλισμένος κάποιος υπόδικος και μάλιστα με δικαστικές διαδικασίες που ως γνωστόν διαρκούν κάποια χρόνια;
Οι Επαγγελματίες που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες και ενδιαφέρονται για την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της επαγγελματικής αστικής ευθύνης τους, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι σύμφωνα με τη σχετική Οδηγία που ισχύει σε όλες τις χώρες της Ε.Ε., όλοι οι Ασφαλιστές -Σύμβουλοι, Πράκτορες, Μεσίτες-διαθέτουν υποχρεωτικά ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης και μάλιστα με ελάχιστο όριο αποζημίωσης 1.000.000€ ανά απαίτηση και 1.500.000€ αθροιστικά ανά έτος.
«δεν καλύπτονται τυχόν οικονομικές απώλειες ή έμμεσες/αποθετικές ζημιές, παρά μόνο θετικές ζημιές Τρίτων» Πώς μπορεί να θεωρείται αποδεκτό ένα Ασφαλιστήριο όταν γνωρίζουμε ότι οι αποζημιώσεις για θέματα επαγγελματικής ευθύνης κατά βάση είναι για έμμεσες /αποθετικές οικονομικές απώλειες;
«δεν καλύπτονται ζημιές, για τις οποίες υπάρχουν μεγάλες πιθανότητες να συμβούν»!!! Και όμως υπάρχουν Ασφαλιστήρια που περιλαμβάνουν παρόμοια “μαργαριτάρια”.
Κατά συνέπεια είναι σε λογική βάση η απαίτηση για ευρύτερη εφαρμογή της Ασφάλισης αυτής σε επαγγελματίες με μεγαλύτερη “ένταση ευθύνης” όπως Μελετητές, Μηχανικοί Σύμβουλοι Υγιεινής & Ασφάλειας Εργασίας, Ασφαλούς Μεταφοράς Επικίνδυνων Εμπορευμάτων (ΑΜΕΕ), Περιβάλλοντος, Εκτιμητές Real Estate, Σύμβουλοι Πληροφορικής κ.λπ., ώστε να υπάρχει διασφάλιση για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της αγοράς και του ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## panayotopoulos

η ελληνική πραγματικότητα αλλάζει, ο ΓΚ την έχει συλλάβει

----------

